# نحابة



## madelung

Hi,
Do you know the meaning of نحابة? I saw it in an old Arabic book written in middle ages. Thanks.


----------



## Sadda7

Can you give more context?


----------



## madelung

سكر السلطان الذي هو أشد من سكر الخمر و نحابته
Thanks


----------



## Sadda7

This seems like a typo, what book is this if you don't mind? There is نُحاب which is a violent choughing, and it is said for camels.


----------



## madelung

Thanks for your comment. Book is Testament of Ardashir translated to Arabic in 750s.


----------



## djara

If you google the expression "سكر السلطان الذي هو أشد" you'll find several instances of this and in all of them the full expression is: سُكر السلطان الذي هو أشد من سكر الشراب " فينسى *النكبات *والعثرات والغِير والدوائر
Edit: Your نحابة is most probably a typo for نكبات


----------



## madelung

djara said:


> If you google the expression "سكر السلطان الذي هو أشد" you'll find several instances of this and in all of them the full expression is: سُكر السلطان الذي هو أشد من سكر الشراب " فينسى *النكبات *والعثرات والغِير والدوائر
> Edit: Your نحابة is most probably a typo for نكبات


Could be. I will consider your opinion. Thanks


----------



## WadiH

None of the versions I've found online have the word نحابة (but then again they could all be derived from a particular recension that is different from the one you're reading).  Would be interested to know more about the edition you're reading and perhaps a photo of the page to get a wider context.


----------



## madelung

WadiH said:


> None of the versions I've found online have the word نحابة (but then again they could all be derived from a particular recension that is different from the one you're reading).  Would be interested to know more about the edition you're reading and perhaps a photo of the page to get a wider context


I colored the sentence pink. I understand it. Bu I need a full translation. I can't make of only نحابة.Thanks.


----------



## Sadda7

Check (13) at the footnote, what does it say?
Also, what is the Arabic name of the book?


----------



## madelung

The name of book is عهد أردشير
The page of footnotes is not with me. I will share it with you tonight. But I had checked the footnotes yesterday. As far as I remember there is no explanation about the meaning of the word there.


----------



## Sadda7

It doesn't have to be an explanation, maybe it mentions that it is a misspelling.


----------



## madelung

Sadda7 said:


> Check (13) at the footnote, what does it say?
> Also, what is the Arabic name of the book?





Hi, footnote here. I think ص and م ر indicate another editions of the book.


----------



## WadiH

There is one sense that appears in dictionaries which is to pore over something or focus on it, so perhaps in this context it means “addiction”.


----------



## madelung

WadiH said:


> There is one sense that appears in dictionaries which is to pore over something or focus on it, so perhaps in this context it means “addiction”.


The meaning you give the word is compatible with the context. I will consider this. You have been very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Sadda7

WadiH said:


> There is one sense that appears in dictionaries which is to pore over something or focus on it, so perhaps in this context it means “addiction”.


The sense of نحب or a different one? And did you understand ونحابته to be معطوف on which word?


----------



## WadiH

Sadda7 said:


> The sense of نحب or a different one?



This is the reference from Lisaan Al-'Arab:

التَّنْحِيبُ الإِكْبابُ على الشيءِ لا يفارقه ويقال نَحَّبَ فُلان على أَمْره قال وقال أَعرابي أَصابته شَوكةٌ فَنَحَّبَ عليها يَسْتَخْرِجُها أَي أَكَبَّ عليها وكذلك هو في كل شيءٍ وهو مُنَحِّبٌ في كذا واللّه أَعلم



Sadda7 said:


> And did you understand ونحابته to be معطوف on which word?



أراها معطوفة على "السكر".


----------

